# Wie mache ich Smilys?



## HORNSWOGGLE (1. März 2008)

Hi,

Ich muss wissen wie man Smilys macht (auch animierte),werden die einfach als  (.gif) gemacht oder anders,den ich hab mal einem von einer seite gespeichert und der war ein unbekanntes Datei Format?


----------



## ROXON (2. März 2008)

Ja du hast recht, die meisten animierten Smilys sind gifs, du kannst sie über verschiedene Programme erstellen. Es gibt auch ein Haufen Freeware. Hier mal ein Link der dir helfen wird.

http://www.giffig.de/

Benutz doch mal


----------

